# N&B Cab Spotlights Help?



## AndrewandShirley

We have two spot lights under the over cab bed.

There is a switch on the dash but it appears to make no difference.

How do these work?

Thanks


----------



## gaspode

There should also be a rocker switch on each light unit, they won't work from the dash if they're off at the light units - oh, and the dash switch works in the continental fashion - press at the top for "on".


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Thanks for that - that what we thought.

But all is still dark atm, but is that not married life in a nutshell???

The only think else I could think off is a blown fuse.

How is Breen? Still windy?

PS Rogan says hello to everyone at Breen as he is terrorising the rabbits here at Theobalds Park CCC atm.


----------



## gaspode

Hi

If you've covered the switches then maybe one of the connectors has come adrift. Lift the mattress off the bed and you should be able to see the wiring to the lights, IIRC there is at least one plug & socket in the wiring, perhaps it's come adrift? Failing that you'll need to check the fuses. The underbed lights work from the engine battery, not the leisure battery so will be on a different fuseboard, don't know which one I'm afraid but probably one of those under the lights/step/mirrors switch panel or the panel at the other side of the dash, remove the plastic covers for access.

Left Brean on Monday amid lovely warm sunshine, same weather here at home (without the wind though).


----------

